# Zdravlje > Sve o pelenama i korištenju istih >  Platnene po jeftinoj cijeni ili na poklon!

## Mamy-Lory...

Pozdrav! Mene zanimaju platnene pelene, i imam par pitanja. Ovako moja princeza je dobila osip od jednokratnih, probali smo sve vrste, ali joj nijedne nepašu. neznam otkud da kupim platnene jel su prekupe, dali možda prodaje netko na forumu, ima li gdje platnenih za jeftiniju cijenu. Jel md i ja sa svojih 19 godina stvarno nemožemo kupit toliko platnenih. Pa vas molim informacije kako da ih nabavimo, ima možda netko za poklonit? I šta mi sve treba, čula sam da treba oko 30-ak platnenih, neke zaštitne gačice.... Uopče ništa neznam o tome a hitno nam je. Jadna evo i sad lufta guzu. Inače imamo 6 mj. :Smile:  Neznam dali mogu kupit korištene i gdje? I koliko je to pametno uopče? :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## ardnas

pa možeš kupiti obične tetra pelene i zaštitne gaćice, dođu te oko 250 kn za početak ti je to ok...

----------


## Sunshine Shoot

Draga, mi imamo manje od 20 platnenih i sasvim se dobro snalazimo.
Ja ću ti pokloniti jednu Rodinu bambus pusu jer je nama premala i jedne S zaštitne, isto Rodine.  :Smile:  Vidim da si u Rijeci pa nam neće biti problem. 
Slažem se s *ardnas*, pronađi na netu (utipkaj u google) origami slaganje tetre i to ti je super dok se ne snađeš. 
Javi se na PP za zaštitnu.  :Smile:

----------


## klaudija

Imam i ja nešto malih pelenica za poklonit, javi se na PP (nisam sigurna možeš li slati s obzirom na broj postova). mi smo u početku se dosta dobro snalazili i sa 15-ak pelena, sad ih imamo više, ali opet nekad uskoče tetre ako ne stignem oprat ili se ne posuši na vrijeme.

----------


## Mamy-Lory...

Cure puuno vam hvala!! A da nabavim korištene? Hm... Neznam ni sama jel to pametno, ali stvarno su nove skupe  :Sad:  A naša guza je crveena  :Crying or Very sad: 

Možete mi se javiti na mail: apriliars125@net.hr

Nažalost nemogu poslati pp

----------


## Pinky

pogledaj na njuškalo.hr, uvijek imaju jeftinije platnene u ponudi. ne vidim zašto ne bi kupila dobro očuvane korištene, puno žena to radii.

----------


## Mamy-Lory...

ma mislila sam iz nekih higijenskih razloga možda... hm... pokušati ću naći!

----------


## casa

A da probate bespelenašit bar kroz ljeto? Ono to će joj najprije pomoći, mislim guzi i najjeftinije je. Možga vam i krene super s lovljenjem piškenja i kakanja pa do jeseni nećete ni trebat pelene

----------


## Mamy-Lory...

Šta bez pelena?? Kako, pa nezna još... Ima tek 6 mj. Sorry nekužim :/

----------


## tua

ovako: http://forum.roda.hr/forums/93-Bespelena%C5%A1tvo

ovo sam ti i ja htjela predloziti, zbog osipa. moja curka je u gacicama ako je vruce preko dana.ako smo bas negdje di ne bi smjela zapisavat stavim joj tetru u cover. 

kupi si npr 2 covera, po danu nek lufta guzu ili joj samo tetru stavi (ja bi mijenjala poslije svakog pisanja), kupi par fitted za noc, rabljene ili nove- guzi svejedno.

----------


## nahla

mama lory imaš pp

----------


## Pinky

> ma mislila sam iz nekih higijenskih razloga možda... hm... pokušati ću naći!


čuj, kad ih opereš par puta više su nego čiste, zar ne?

----------


## nahla

tek sad vidim da ne možeš primit pp. pokušaj ovde http://www.superbaby.org/forum/viewt...6dd61741f7a360

----------


## Sumskovoce

*Mamy - Lory* nema nikakve veze jesu li pelene nove ili rabljene, kad se lijepo operu na 60 ili 90 stupnjeva, sve se očisti i nema straha. Znam da ti je čudan prijedlog o bespelenaštvu, pa makar pokušaj sa tetrama i vidi na njuškalu za rabljene. Za početak mislim da bi se mogla snaći s 10-15 pelena, pa ostalo kupuješ u hodu.

----------


## Mamy-Lory...

Puno hvala, evo javile su mi se dvije cure i dobiti ću 3-4 pelenice, puuno vam hvala  :Smile:  Pokušati čemo nekako. 
Ovon bez pelena nisam ni znala da postoji, hehe, nemogu vjerovati, mislim da se mi nebi snašli  :Sad:

----------


## casa

Što se bespelenašenja tiče, ja sam isto bila skeptična a onda sam probala kad mi se malenom zacrvenila guza. Ono uspavala sam ga na sisi za dnevno spavanje bez pelena i kad se probudio ja ga digla i stavila u pozu, primiš za nogice a leđa na tvojim prsima i vražičak se popiškio i tako krenula. Tad je imao 7 mjeseci i do 9. mjeseca smo i van išli bez pelene. Sad ima 21 mjesec i pelene smo zaboravili skroz. I guza mu je suuuper.

----------


## Mamy-Lory...

Uh, mi čemo ipak pokušati sa platnenima, samo da ih nabavimo u što kračem roku.  :Sad: 
Do tada luftamo guzu

----------


## Pinky

pa čuj, nabavi ih 10 za početak, dobro je.
a za polovne to je trošak od nekih 400 kn.
pa peri češće i polako kupuj.

----------


## Mamy-Lory...

Evo naručila sam 7 polovnih, sad čekam da dođu  :Smile: )

----------


## duma

Ja imam 1 pitanje u vezi platnenih pelena  :Smile:  Još uvijek sam trudilica  :Wink:  ...uskoro nam stiže naš T. Pripremila sam puno,puno tetri za pocetak,naučila origami slaganje,coveri naruceni (trebaju stici svaki dan)ali me zbunjuje kod tetri-jel stavljam i jednu kao uložak??? Strah me da ne propiški samo jednu.Platnene planiram za nekih mjesec -dva.Ovo nam je prva beba,pa se moramo naučiti  :Smile:

----------


## Beti3

Da, uglavnom treba još jedna. Ne znam kako kod vas, ali kod nas je još uvijek široko povijanje do prvog ultrazvuka kukova, pa ide više pelena-dvije tetre plus švedska pelena. Puno je lakše sa švedskom, zamotati bebicu u "paketić". Sa origamijem nekako mi sve labavo. Naročito dok su tako mali. No, svatko nađe svoj najbolji način.

----------


## mali laf

Najjeftinije su ti tetre i zaštitne.Posebno ako beba ima jako osjetljivu kožu.Tetre se ipak najbolje isperu i najbrže osuše.Ja nikada nisam peglala.Uvjerila sam samu sebe da tak bolje upijaju!Još samo da muža uvjerim da se zgužvano nosi...

----------


## crnkica

*Mamy - Lory ja sa*m sa svojom djevojčicom isto imala problema s pelenskim osipom, a isto tako i u velikoj financijskoj frci i koristili smo samo tetre koje sam stavljala u cover i sve je bilo ok, a o modernim platnenim nisam ni razmišljala jer su mi tetre bile jeftnije. kupila polovne covere i tetre i tako sve dok nije bil
 bespelenaš. 
za drugo dijete počela pomalo kupovati rabljene pp, nešto dobila nešto kupila, a moram priznati da i njemu znam staviti tetru , brzo se suši, brzo stavim i to je to.

----------


## mali laf

Najbolja pelena koju imam je ona koju sam sama sašila od starog ručnika i jastučnice.Napunim jednom prastarom tetrom(ta je još od moje guzice) koja upija "čudo jedno".Iskusne šivalice bi me se odrekli preko narodnih novina,jer instalacija nije baš za izložbu,al radi!

----------


## jelena.O

samo daj

----------


## jelena.O

> Ja imam 1 pitanje u vezi platnenih pelena  Još uvijek sam trudilica  ...uskoro nam stiže naš T. Pripremila sam puno,puno tetri za pocetak,naučila origami slaganje,coveri naruceni (trebaju stici svaki dan)ali me zbunjuje kod tetri-jel stavljam i jednu kao uložak??? Strah me da ne propiški samo jednu.Platnene planiram za nekih mjesec -dva.Ovo nam je prva beba,pa se moramo naučiti


moj je preživil do 6mjeseci samo s origamijem,a onda smo morali duplat.

----------


## crnkica

duma sretno !
kada jedna tetra bude malo staviti ćeš dvije i sve pet!

----------

